# (Closed) Joey crafting Snazzy Pansy Wreath



## Melisann (May 2, 2020)

See title  comment if interested and I will PM! Tips are appreciated! Joey is over the river behind the museum the middle house!


----------



## Lyuser (May 2, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## nammie (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Feather Orb (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Aliya (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## trea (May 2, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2020)

Hello, I'm interested!


----------



## Melisann (May 2, 2020)

Doing one in and one out  thanks for patience!


----------



## Applebunny (May 2, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (May 2, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (May 2, 2020)

Yes! I would love to come please!


----------



## Saralie (May 2, 2020)

I would love to visit please!


----------



## Tasuot (May 2, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over! (=


----------



## KarinaKatrea (May 2, 2020)

If he's still crafting would love to visit =)


----------



## Fye (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're still accepting visitors!
Doe from Nara


----------



## srednivashtar (May 2, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come too if it is still possible please!


----------



## Melisann (May 2, 2020)

Yes to all! Doing 2 at a time now, still sending PMs , I will like your message before I send!


----------



## mistakenolive (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come visit when you have the room.


----------



## shirocha (May 2, 2020)

Could I come visit?


----------



## Merumeruki (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come!^^


----------



## drchoo (May 2, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Dreamest (May 2, 2020)

I’d like to come if possible


----------



## Karlexus (May 2, 2020)

I would like to visit as well, if you're still doing it.


----------



## Vadim (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Pendar (May 2, 2020)

Would like to come if possible please.


----------



## mistakenolive (May 2, 2020)

I see you liked my post, but I didn't get a pm?


----------



## Melisann (May 2, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> I see you liked my post, but I didn't get a pm?



Sorry i had three people so it got delayed, you should have now


----------



## storybymori (May 2, 2020)

If this is still ongoing I would love to come. Will tip.


----------



## Melisann (May 2, 2020)

Okay I think I have sent PMs to everyone so far, if I missed someone let me know. Ill be doing this until everyone I messaged comes + a few more mins!


----------

